# Rehoming Help - Hamster!



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

With real regret I have to rehome my new bubba hamster My OH bought him for me to be a neighbour aslong side my exsisting 2 year old Jimmy. Unfortunately Jimmy's taken to the new companion very badly and hasn't been acting like himself, which kills me because he's my little baby. I've tried everything, like moving them into different rooms but unfortunately it means one will receive less attention, which isn't fair. I've even tried moving them to opposite sides of the room but nothing's worked.

I know threads like these get slated but my OH and I have been through all the options and we definitely want to give the little one the life he deserves. We've had hamsters before that have lived next to eachother but unfortunately this time it just hasn't worked out.

I live in Oxfordshire (ox9) if anyone wants to work out petrol etc, I don't currently drive so delivery (if applicable) might be a problem.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that's a real shame that you're having to rehome your hammy 

I have pets in my living room and in my bedroom and they all get the same amount of attention. Sorry it wont work the same for you.

Hope you find a home for the hammy soon. x


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Because of our living situation it'd be really difficult to have them anywhere else than my bedroom. I'm definitely going to do some research into other options though, I've got so attached to the new'n


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What do u mean by he's not taken to him? In what way? If they r not living together it shouldn't make a difference. Maybe it us just coincidence? 2yo is getting on for a hamster and my Roma got more grumpy towards the end.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

niki87 said:


> What do u mean by he's not taken to him? In what way? If they r not living together it shouldn't make a difference. Maybe it us just coincidence? 2yo is getting on for a hamster and my Roma got more grumpy towards the end.


My 2 year old has just been acting very grumpy and distant since the first day I got Butters. Jimmy is very affectionate and extremely friendly but he nipped my sister for the first time yesterday and hasn't been out of his cage since.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mauve wash hands etc before handling each on. I dunno just sounds odd. More likely to be old age grumps. Plus if ur sis smelt of another hamster then.might b the reason xx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I think we'll try keeping the new hammie at my OH's this weekend and see how Jimmy acts, if he's still vicious then I'll know.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

We kept Butters at my OH's last night, mum said Jimmy wouldn't even come out of his cage and has barely touched his food.

So unfortunately it is an urgent case of rehoming Butters. Please can someone help?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

If Jimmy wasnt himself even without Butter being there then dont you think it could be down to age or maybe he is feeling under the weather. rehoming your new hamster may not change anything and does seem to be a bit of a rash decision, one which shouldnt be taken lightly.

For what its worth my 2 year old hamster is so grumpy now, he changed overnight from a loving cuddly syrian to a grumpy old man


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

We're going to keep them separate for a few more days and see how it goes, it's just unlike Jimmy and it seems concidental that it happened the same day I got Butters.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> We kept Butters at my OH's last night, mum said Jimmy wouldn't even come out of his cage and has barely touched his food.
> 
> So unfortunately it is an urgent case of rehoming Butters. Please can someone help?


Well if Jimmy was still upset when Butters wasn't there surely that is proof that it is not connected? Sounds like you have your heart set on rehoming him.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Well if Jimmy was still upset when Butters wasn't there surely that is proof that it is not connected? Sounds like you have your heart set on rehoming him.


Definitely not, that's the last thing I want to do. Never had to rehome an animal and it's horrible.


----------

